# Long hair Chihuahua, or Chi-Pom Mix? Pictures attached.



## blacktrack208 (Aug 30, 2012)

Hi Everyone!
We adopted Twinkie from a Shelter. They got her from a breeder who no longer wanted to breed, or something like that? The breeder was going to keep Twinkie, but at the last second gave her to the shelter. She's pretty adorable, and we don't really care either way- but we're pretty sure she's not full long hair chihuahua like we were told. Again, we don't care- we're just curious. She's not so much long-hair as she is fluffy lol. She definitely has the chihuahua face+ body- but she's a fluffball. Our vet said they could always do the bloodwork down the road to find out, but I don't know. I don't really want to make her have blood taken just for our curiosity, ya know? Wouldn't really be fair to her. It's not like we're trying to show her or anything major, we're just curious. So I attatched some pictures (well, I think I did anyway. I'm not great at computer stuff). If anyone has any thoughts let me know! Thanks


----------



## SugarChi (Oct 30, 2011)

She's looks long hair full chi to me, she's adorable! 

Sugar was v fluffy wen she was a pup and Spice was more smooth and sleek long hair as a pup, now they r pretty much the opposite, Spice is fluffy long hair and Sugar is sleek long hair, they are all different


----------



## roxysmum (Sep 5, 2012)

Hi, she looks full chi to me. My lil one is 'fluffy' at the moment. I think she'll stay like that til her coat comes in properly, everyone else will probably know when that'll be. BTW she's gorgeous


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

She definitely looks like a full Chi to me. How old is she? If she is still young, she may just not have her adult coat in yet. Some long haired Chis don't get their adult coats until two years old... Or maybe she just has a full, fluffy coat. To me, her coat doesn't look like that of a Pom.


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

3 of mine (full Chis) came to me with coats like that at 12wo


----------



## blacktrack208 (Aug 30, 2012)

pupluv168 said:


> She definitely looks like a full Chi to me. How old is she? If she is still young, she may just not have her adult coat in yet. Some long haired Chis don't get their adult coats until two years old... Or maybe she just has a full, fluffy coat. To me, her coat doesn't look like that of a Pom.


She's only 3 months, just a baby. Good to know! Thanks!!


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

She is absolutely gorgeous by the way! She will be a stunner when she grows up! 

May I ask where you live that you found a pure bred chi puppy at a shelter? I'm searching petfinder casually, hoping to find a little girl eventually, and I'm curious. 


Sent from my iPhone using PetGuide


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

I don't see any Pom in her, those ears are pure Chi!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

She is so beautiful! And I agree w everyone, 100% gorgeous chihuahua!! Congratulations on your new addition!


----------



## blacktrack208 (Aug 30, 2012)

pupluv168 said:


> She is absolutely gorgeous by the way! She will be a stunner when she grows up!
> 
> May I ask where you live that you found a pure bred chi puppy at a shelter? I'm searching petfinder casually, hoping to find a little girl eventually, and I'm curious.
> 
> ...



We just moved to Missouri. A shelter called Diana's Grove Dog Rescue. They were saying that when a breeder/puppy mill gets dogs that aren't "perfect" they end up at shelters, or worse.. So they had a lot of pure-breds that just weren't "perfect" for different reasons. They had a bunch of chihuahuas, as well as other small dogs. I think they transport their puppies, but their petfinder doesn't have even a quarter of all their dogs- so it's hard to go by that. Facebook/calling them would probably get you a better idea.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

blacktrack208 said:


> We just moved to Missouri. A shelter called Diana's Grove Dog Rescue. They were saying that when a breeder/puppy mill gets dogs that aren't "perfect" they end up at shelters, or worse.. So they had a lot of pure-breds that just weren't "perfect" for different reasons. They had a bunch of chihuahuas, as well as other small dogs. I think they transport their puppies, but their petfinder doesn't have even a quarter of all their dogs- so it's hard to go by that. Facebook/calling them would probably get you a better idea.


Thanks! Unfortunately, right now is not the right time for another one, so I will just have to be patient. But I like to know my options. One day I will get Toby a little sister. 


Sent from my iPhone using PetGuide


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

She is gorgeous! Mylo was very fluffy when he was younger and is still fairly fluffy now. My guess would be full chi too


----------



## My_Hunny (Jul 25, 2012)

I have a pomchi and he looks almost identical to that dog, especially when he was a little bit younger. It's hard to say for sure. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

She looks pure Chi to me and absolutely gorgeous! It's normal for long coat Chi puppies to have fluffy coats like that.


----------



## Tiny (Nov 7, 2011)

Very cute and adorable! She def looks like a full, long coat chi. Im thinking that if she was part pom she would be very fuzzy like a baby chick. My sister's sil has a chi pom mix pups and looks just like thier other pure pom pups, its just that it had a skinnier face.


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

I agree with the consensus... I don't see any pom. My Kahlua had a similar coat at that age. The fringe grows with time and just frames the face beautifully! Can't wait to see Twinkie grow up.


----------



## blacktrack208 (Aug 30, 2012)

LostLakeLua said:


> I agree with the consensus... I don't see any pom. My Kahlua had a similar coat at that age. The fringe grows with time and just frames the face beautifully! Can't wait to see Twinkie grow up.


Aw my friend has a kitten named Kahlua, I love that name .


----------



## luna-lune12 (Sep 10, 2012)

What a pretty baby...


----------



## LittleBean (May 17, 2012)

She looks LC to me! Haru looked way less fluffy when I first got her and now her fur is growing out in blobs everywhere! Haha  I think it's rare for full chi's to have a medium coat, it's 90% either long or short. Long coat is a recessive gene and since there is no such thing as a bald pomeranian, even if it's a pomchi, it'll be fluffy


----------



## kimr (Nov 14, 2010)

A friend of mine actually raises Chi-Poms, and some do look like pure Chi's, so it's very hard to say. (Beautiful long haired male Chi - father to my Diesel, and the mom is a Pom.)

Her little face looks Chi, but as I said so do half the ones my friend has.

Regardless, as you said, she's precious and it really doesn't matter!


----------



## My_Hunny (Jul 25, 2012)

She really does look identical to my pomchi when he was a baby. It trips me out a little. The only noticeable difference is the snout length. But, both of the parents of mine had "deer heads", if you want to recognize that term. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## blacktrack208 (Aug 30, 2012)

My_Hunny said:


> She really does look identical to my pomchi when he was a baby. It trips me out a little. The only noticeable difference is the snout length. But, both of the parents of mine had "deer heads", if you want to recognize that term.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


And she gets fluffier every day! The Other day at the vet someone even said they've never see a chihuahua this fluffy- I should really upload a new picture. She's still only 2.5 lbs, I don't think poms are that tiny are they? 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

She is gorgeous and looks like a full chihuahua.


----------



## Yessicah (Nov 1, 2012)

Oh my She is beautiful !!!!!!' Look at those big o eyes! 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

She's a doll! Of course, the only way to really know is to do a DNA test. If you decide to have her spayed, they will likely do a blood test beforehand to make sure she's healthy, and they could possibly use a sample from that poke for the test if you really wanted to find out.


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Would love to see a new photo


----------



## pmum (Oct 17, 2010)

Little young yet to get a precise idea, but
yepp,, looks like a long hair chi. to me also.
What a Cutie Pie!!! Sure she'll make a fantastic
pet/companion.
Blessings.


----------



## Luvmywinnie (Oct 4, 2012)

She looks long hair chi 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

All long coated Chi's start out with a more "fluffy" coat. Around 14-20 weeks she'll loose the fluff & start getting in her adult coat which will likely be flatter & not flufffy.  She's adorable btw....


----------



## blacktrack208 (Aug 30, 2012)

KayC said:


> Would love to see a new photo



I put up a post with new pictures .


----------



## blacktrack208 (Aug 30, 2012)

pmum said:


> Little young yet to get a precise idea, but
> yepp,, looks like a long hair chi. to me also.
> What a Cutie Pie!!! Sure she'll make a fantastic
> pet/companion.
> Blessings.



Thank you, yeah she's awesome. Quite a funny personality. I'm glad I caved and wound up getting a chihuahua


----------



## blacktrack208 (Aug 30, 2012)

KrystalLeigh said:


> She's a doll! Of course, the only way to really know is to do a DNA test. If you decide to have her spayed, they will likely do a blood test beforehand to make sure she's healthy, and they could possibly use a sample from that poke for the test if you really wanted to find out.



I might do it just out of curiosity. I'm really curious.


----------



## My_Hunny (Jul 25, 2012)

Did you ever find out? I've found some DNA testing kits on amazon, where you do a swab and send it in for the results. I think it takes about 10 days and is about $50. It's a lot for just curiosity, but cheaper than with the vet. I know you have to read the directions really carefully to set it up, since its usually user error that gives false or unreadable results. I'm curious to hear what they are also though, since mine looked so similar. Now that he's older, the Pom side is showing up much more. I'm 95% positive Hunny is a pomchi, but I still am constantly wondering if there's something else, or maybe that I'm wrong altogether. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------

